# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  از درس خوندن آزمون دادن ناامید شدم :(

## masudr

سلام

من الان چهارم ریاضیم واسی کنکور می خونم توی گزینه 2 ثبت نام کردن طبق گزینه پیش میرم تا حالا 3 تا آزمون دادم همه رتبه ام میشه 30000 منطقه 3 نا امید شدم نمی دونم چطوری رتبه ام رو زیر 10000 کنم 

تراز آزمون اولی شد 3210 دومی شد ۳۴۷۰  سومی که دیروز بود شد ۳۷۴۰ 

الان چکار کنم که بالا ببرم  یه مورد دیگه که من ریاضی رو در کل کنار گداشتم

----------


## masudr

کسی نبود  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## eskalis

داداش بری سر ازمون خواب بشی بازم رتبه ادم خوب میشه..

معلومه نمیخونی ... 

وگرنه اگه بازدهیت هم یک درصد باشه رتبه هات اون یک درصد هم رو نشون نمیدن..

فکر میکنم نمیخونی :Yahoo (35):

----------


## nitah

> داداش بری سر ازمون خواب بشی بازم رتبه ادم خوب میشه..
> 
> معلومه نمیخونی ... 
> 
> وگرنه اگه بازدهیت هم یک درصد باشه رتبه هات اون یک درصد هم رو نشون نمیدن..
> 
> فکر میکنم نمیخونی



نه باو کی گفته بری سر ازمون بخوابی رتبت خوب میشه؟؟؟!

----------


## masudr

نن فکر کنم روش خوندن درس بلد نیستم چکار کنم یعنی الان؟

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

*منم مثل شما بودم دوست عزیز...

سال پیش رفتم گزینه 2 ثبت نام کردم و کلا نا امید شدم رفت ...

امسال سال دومم هست میخام کنکور بدم باور کن یه انگیزه عجیب پیدا کردم هیچ جا هم ثبت نام نکردم واسه ازمون...

شما وقتی تمام کتاب های مد نظرتو فول شدی باید بری ازمون بدی نه دو تا درس بری هی امتحان بدی

طبیعی هست وقتی تعداد درس کمه برا طراحی سوال سخت ترین سوال ها رو میدن !

نمی دونم ولی به نظر من ازمون واسه کسایی که سال اولشونه اشتباس و پول الکی هدر دادنه...

این نظر من هست !!!! فقط نظر شخصی !

موفق باشی
*

----------


## eskalis

> نه باو کی گفته بری سر ازمون بخوابی رتبت خوب میشه؟؟؟!


باز من این حرفتو کجای دلم بذارم خووووووووووووووودا جون

دختر خوب منظورم اینه ادم همون چند از ده عمو کاظم بزنه از هر ده تا دو تا بزنی رتبه ادم بهتر از این میشه... یعنی توی هر ده سوال دو سوال ساده نداره، معلومه که داره یعی بازدهیت در حد اینه که نمیتونی همون دو تا رو هم درست بزنی دیگه من شک میکنم به استعدادت  :Yahoo (50): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *منم مثل شما بودم دوست عزیز...
> 
> سال پیش رفتم گزینه 2 ثبت نام کردم و کلا نا امید شدم رفت ...
> 
> امسال سال دومم هست میخام کنکور بدم باور کن یه انگیزه عجیب پیدا کردم هیچ جا هم ثبت نام نکردم واسه ازمون...
> 
> شما وقتی تمام کتاب های مد نظرتو فول شدی باید بری ازمون بدی نه دو تا درس بری هی امتحان بدی
> 
> طبیعی هست وقتی تعداد درس کمه برا طراحی سوال سخت ترین سوال ها رو میدن !
> ...


داداش شما که اینکارو کردی بعد بیا مرداد ماه 94 رتبه تو بگو من ایدی تو، توی گوشیم ذخیره میکنم که یادم نره از شما...

تو داره یکی روت سخت میکنه نمیخونی( منظور ازمون) اونوخت که شما..............................

ن داداش این داداش ما اشتباه میکنه ، ازمون بهترین معیاری هست که ادم داره چیکار میکنه با خودش.. ازمونا تو بده

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط eskalis


باز من این حرفتو کجای دلم بذارم خووووووووووووووودا جون

دختر خوب منظورم اینه ادم همون چند از ده عمو کاظم بزنه از هر ده تا دو تا بزنی رتبه ادم بهتر از این میشه... یعنی توی هر ده سوال دو سوال ساده نداره، معلومه که داره یعی بازدهیت در حد اینه که نمیتونی همون دو تا رو هم درست بزنی دیگه من شک میکنم به استعدادت 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -



داداش شما که اینکارو کردی بعد بیا مرداد ماه 94 رتبه تو بگو من ایدی تو، توی گوشیم ذخیره میکنم که یادم نره از شما...

تو داره یکی روت سخت میکنه نمیخونی( منظور ازمون) اونوخت که شما..............................

ن داداش این داداش ما اشتباه میکنه ، ازمون بهترین معیاری هست که ادم داره چیکار میکنه با خودش.. ازمونا تو بده


آیدی رو ذخیره کن من 500 نفر دیدم که می خوندن می رفتن ازمون میدادن اخرش هیچی و هیج جا...

در کل ازمون به نظر من الکی هست و معنا نداره...

مثلا فرضا شما رفتی این هفته امتحان قلم چی یا گاج رو دادی ..از فردا دوباره باید بشینی واسه امتحان هفته بعدی بخونی درست ؟ ایا شما همه درس های ازمون قبل رو 100% زدی و توش مشکلی نداشتی که حالا میخای بری سراغ ازمون بعدی ؟ این به کنار از هر 100 نفری که میره ازمون ثبت نام میکنه فقط میره سرجلسه امتحان میده و میاد دیگه نمیشنه تک تک سوالا رو برسی کنه که ! اینا رو همش دیدم که دارم میگم خدایش همین دوستمون که این سوال رو پرسیده بیاد بگه ایا بعد ازمونا برسی میکنه تک تک تستارو ؟
*

----------


## MAHSA

ازمون یه محکه بنظر منم لازمه

----------


## MAHSA

> *
> 
> آیدی رو ذخیره کن من 500 نفر دیدم که می خوندن می رفتن ازمون میدادن اخرش هیچی و هیج جا...
> 
> در کل ازمون به نظر من الکی هست و معنا نداره...
> 
> مثلا فرضا شما رفتی این هفته امتحان قلم چی یا گاج رو دادی ..از فردا دوباره باید بشینی واسه امتحان هفته بعدی بخونی درست ؟ ایا شما همه درس های ازمون قبل رو 100% زدی و توش مشکلی نداشتی که حالا میخای بری سراغ ازمون بعدی ؟ این به کنار از هر 100 نفری که میره ازمون ثبت نام میکنه فقط میره سرجلسه امتحان میده و میاد دیگه نمیشنه تک تک سوالا رو برسی کنه که ! اینا رو همش دیدم که دارم میگم خدایش همین دوستمون که این سوال رو پرسیده بیاد بگه ایا بعد ازمونا برسی میکنه تک تک تستارو ؟
> *


خیلیا هم ازمون میدادن و بهترین رشته و بهترین دانشگاه هستن:yahoo (21):

----------


## masudr

من دقیقا چکار کنم پیشرفت کنم؟:yahoo (19):

----------


## MAHSA

درساتو بهتر بخون مباحثا رو تست کافی بزن

----------


## Mostafa75

> سلام
> 
> من الان چهارم ریاضیم واسی کنکور می خونم توی گزینه 2 ثبت نام کردن طبق گزینه پیش میرم تا حالا 3 تا آزمون دادم همه رتبه ام میشه 30000 منطقه 3 نا امید شدم نمی دونم چطوری رتبه ام رو زیر 10000 کنم 
> 
> تراز آزمون اولی شد 3210 دومی شد ۳۴۷۰  سومی که دیروز بود شد ۳۷۴۰ 
> 
> الان چکار کنم که بالا ببرم  یه مورد دیگه که من ریاضی رو در کل کنار گداشتم


شما مث اینکه منفی هم زدی!!آخه اگه پاسخ نامه رو سفید بذاری نباید ترازت انقد پایین باشه!
باید بیشتر بخونی و تست بیشتر بزنی!!!تست خیییلی مهمه

----------


## masudr

بله ازمون اخری شیمی منفی 6 زدم  چقدر خوندم اخر هیچی :Yahoo (9):

----------


## MAHSA

> بله ازمون اخری شیمی منفی 6 زدم  چقدر خوندم اخر هیچی


چقد تست زدی؟ شیمی رو کتاب درسی و جزوه اگه داری خوب بخون بعدم حسابی تست کار کن

----------


## Mostafa75

> بله ازمون اخری شیمی منفی 6 زدم  چقدر خوندم اخر هیچی


خداروشکر مث بعضیا شانسی نزدی!!!
حالا که خونده بودی نتیجه نگرفتی پس یه جای کار میلنگه!شاید روش مطالعت خوب نیس..یا موقع خوندن تمرکز نداری!

----------


## eskalis

> *
> 
> آیدی رو ذخیره کن من 500 نفر دیدم که می خوندن می رفتن ازمون میدادن اخرش هیچی و هیج جا...
> 
> در کل ازمون به نظر من الکی هست و معنا نداره...
> 
> مثلا فرضا شما رفتی این هفته امتحان قلم چی یا گاج رو دادی ..از فردا دوباره باید بشینی واسه امتحان هفته بعدی بخونی درست ؟ ایا شما همه درس های ازمون قبل رو 100% زدی و توش مشکلی نداشتی که حالا میخای بری سراغ ازمون بعدی ؟ این به کنار از هر 100 نفری که میره ازمون ثبت نام میکنه فقط میره سرجلسه امتحان میده و میاد دیگه نمیشنه تک تک سوالا رو برسی کنه که ! اینا رو همش دیدم که دارم میگم خدایش همین دوستمون که این سوال رو پرسیده بیاد بگه ایا بعد ازمونا برسی میکنه تک تک تستارو ؟
> *


نمیدونم تو از کجا فهمیدی من ادم کل کلی هستم  :Yahoo (50): 

ایقد حرف واسه حرفات دارم که ترجیح میدم به جای این حرفا ، افسار سکــــــــــــــــــــــو  ت رو بگیرم.

شما ویندوز 8 ما ویندوز 98 خوبه داداش.

داداشی که این تایپیک رو زدی ازمون تو بده!!!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بله ازمون اخری شیمی منفی 6 زدم  چقدر خوندم اخر هیچی


داداش تو مطمعن هستی موقعی که داری درس میخونی ، درس میخونی !!!!!! اخه شیمی منفی 6 چی بگم 

داداش احتمالا داری ناقص میخونی ، یا مطلب رو برا خودت جا نمیدازی ، یا واسه تست زدن عجله داری ، یعنی درس نمیخونی میخوای سریع بری تست بزنی، 

داداش همین سوالات که غلط زدی توی شیمی ، بشین با خودت سبک سنگین کن چرا غلط زدی .. مشکل کووووووووووووجا بوده....
رکن موفففففففففففففخ شدن در کن کور رو راست بودن با خودت...

----------


## masudr

> نمیدونم تو از کجا فهمیدی من ادم کل کلی هستم 
> 
> ایقد حرف واسه حرفات دارم که ترجیح میدم به جای این حرفا ، افسار سکــــــــــــــــــــــو  ت رو بگیرم.
> 
> شما ویندوز 8 ما ویندوز 98 خوبه داداش.
> 
> داداشی که این تایپیک رو زدی ازمون تو بده!!!
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> ...



من شیمی رو چطوری بخونم

کتاب گاج جامع دارم  درس نامه ها رو میخونم

----------


## ali555

مگه کسی که رشتش ریاضیه میتونه ریاضی رو بذاره کنار؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## masudr

> مگه کسی که رشتش ریاضیه میتونه ریاضی رو بذاره کنار؟


در کل دوست ندارم ریاضی فقط قبول بشم بره بخاطر رشته ریاضی بهتر بود امدم ریاضی خوندم

----------


## sheida_asa

دوست من شما داری پيشرفت ميكنی هرچند خيلی كم...
ترازت هی داره بالا و بالاتر ميره
من خودم سنجش ميرم و رتبه از بين 12 هزار نفر 2 هزاره
و اونقدرام عالی نميخونم...يه جورایی هم كم ميخونم
برای آزمون دفعه بعدت حسابی درس بخون و تست بزن...
اگه رتبه ت زير 5-6 هزار نشد اون موقع اسممو عوض ميكنم ( البته ب شرط اين كه دروغ نگيو قشنگ درساتو در حد عالی بخونی )
منم برای آزمون سری بعد سنجش حسابی ميخونم... ب اميد يه پيشرفت چشم گير
يا علی

----------


## masudr

> دوست من شما داری پيشرفت ميكنی هرچند خيلی كم...
> ترازت هی داره بالا و بالاتر ميره
> من خودم سنجش ميرم و رتبه از بين 12 هزار نفر 2 هزاره
> و اونقدرام عالی نميخونم...يه جورایی هم كم ميخونم
> برای آزمون دفعه بعدت حسابی درس بخون و تست بزن...
> اگه رتبه ت زير 5-6 هزار نشد اون موقع اسممو عوض ميكنم ( البته ب شرط اين كه دروغ نگيو قشنگ درساتو در حد عالی بخونی )
> منم برای آزمون سری بعد سنجش حسابی ميخونم... ب اميد يه پيشرفت چشم گير
> يا علی


خیلی ممنون از توضیح 

فقط یک سوال شما شیمی رو جطوری میخونی؟

----------


## sheida_asa

من شيمی رو يكم از روی جزوه ميخونم (جزوه م شبيه مبتكرانه )و كتاب درسيم هم خيلی قشنگ ميخونم
مسائل رو اشتباه ميكنم و اصلا نه ميخونم نه تست ميزنم...
ولی حفظياشو خيلی خوب ميخونم و كليم تست ميزنم درصدم هم 20 هست
فعلا برای ديماه برنامه م اينه كه مسائل شيمی رو خوب بخونم و همه تستاشو بزنم 
پيشنهادم اينه كه كتاب درسيتو خوب خوب بخون... بيخيال درسنامه كتابا شو
بعد فقط از رو كتابت تست بزن
اگه همه رو هم اشتباه زدی عيب نداره
جواب های درستو از پاسخنامه بخون و اگه وقت كردی دوباره تستا رو بزن
مطمئنم درصدت بالای 30-40 ميشه...

----------


## eskalis

> دوست من شما داری پيشرفت ميكنی هرچند خيلی كم...
> ترازت هی داره بالا و بالاتر ميره
> من خودم سنجش ميرم و رتبه از بين 12 هزار نفر 2 هزاره
> و اونقدرام عالی نميخونم...يه جورایی هم كم ميخونم
> برای آزمون دفعه بعدت حسابی درس بخون و تست بزن...
> اگه رتبه ت زير 5-6 هزار نشد اون موقع اسممو عوض ميكنم ( البته ب شرط اين كه دروغ نگيو قشنگ درساتو در حد عالی بخونی )
> منم برای آزمون سری بعد سنجش حسابی ميخونم... ب اميد يه پيشرفت چشم گير
> يا علی


عجبا، اون پیشرفت نکنه شما اسم خودتو چرا عوض میکنی، اروم باش ، ریلکس ریلکستر، شما توی فاز رویایی واسه خودت روی کاغذ برنامه پیاده کردی الان فک میکنی رتبه یک شدی، فلان قدر تست میزنم ال میکنم بل میکنم. شما حالت اوکی بوده اومدی این حرفارو بهش گفتی.
شما کلاه خودتو بگیر باد نبره مال اینو نمیخواد کلاه شو بگیری.. ناراحت نشی هاااا  :Yahoo (11): 

این داداش ما نمیخونه ، دنبال ی چیزی به اسم معجزه شنیدی ، دنبال اونه ، که اونم پیدا نمیشه، من کاری ندارم میخواد ناراحت بشه :Yahoo (31):  یا نه ولی این نمیخونه تموم شد رفت

----------


## sheida_asa

> عجبا، اون پیشرفت نکنه شما اسم خودتو چرا عوض میکنی، اروم باش ، ریلکس ریلکستر، شما توی فاز رویایی واسه خودت روی کاغذ برنامه پیاده کردی الان فک میکنی رتبه یک شدی، فلان قدر تست میزنم ال میکنم بل میکنم. شما حالت اوکی بوده اومدی این حرفارو بهش گفتی.
> شما کلاه خودتو بگیر باد نبره مال اینو نمیخواد کلاه شو بگیری.. ناراحت نشی هاااا 
> 
> این داداش ما نمیخونه ، دنبال ی چیزی به اسم معجزه شنیدی ، دنبال اونه ، که اونم پیدا نمیشه، من کاری ندارم میخواد ناراحت بشه یا نه ولی این نمیخونه تموم شد رفت



من واقعا آرومم ، از حرفاتونم ناراحت نشدم .
نظر شخصيتونو گفتين ب هر حال

----------


## dr.ashkan94

دوست عزیز آزمون های قلم چی نزدیک 4 بار هر کتابی رو دوره میکنی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## G3N3R4L

داداش واسه شیمی 
اول جزوه معلم رو خوب بخون بعد که کامل یاد گرفتی برو سر وقت کتاب بعدم تست بزن .البته اگه میخوای بخونی!!!بعدم ریاضی مگه چشه که میخوای بزاری کنار؟؟؟یعنی از 5 سوال ریاضی 2 یکیشو نمیتونی بزنی؟
یا از هندسه جبر دیفرانسیل!!بعضا سوالاتی از این درسا میاد که چشم بسته میتونی جواب بدی در ضمن  تو شیمی 10 تست غیر حلی میاد حدودا !!! اگه قشنگ حفظ کنی و بفهمی چی حفظ میکنی ایشالا رتبت بهتر میشه !!! ازمونت بده ولش نکن ضرر میکنی حد اقل میفهمی رقبا در چه وضعی هستن
اگه ممکنه کارنامتو بذار!!! :Yahoo (106): 

اگه ممکنه یکی به من کمک کنه تو قلمچی 75سوال زدم 50 تاش غلط!!!! البته اینبار سعی کردم اونایی که بلد نیستم نزنم نمیدو نم چرا بدتر شد رتبه منطقه 3 ام شد 1500 کشوریو نپرس

----------


## masudr

> عجبا، اون پیشرفت نکنه شما اسم خودتو چرا عوض میکنی، اروم باش ، ریلکس ریلکستر، شما توی فاز رویایی واسه خودت روی کاغذ برنامه پیاده کردی الان فک میکنی رتبه یک شدی، فلان قدر تست میزنم ال میکنم بل میکنم. شما حالت اوکی بوده اومدی این حرفارو بهش گفتی.
> شما کلاه خودتو بگیر باد نبره مال اینو نمیخواد کلاه شو بگیری.. ناراحت نشی هاااا 
> 
> این داداش ما نمیخونه ، دنبال ی چیزی به اسم معجزه شنیدی ، دنبال اونه ، که اونم پیدا نمیشه، من کاری ندارم میخواد ناراحت بشه یا نه ولی این نمیخونه تموم شد رفت


دوسا عزیز اگه نمی خوندم بیکار نبودم بیام اینجا وقت مردم بگیر درد ندارم  فقط  امدم از بچه ها کمک بگیرم  خدا رو چی دیدی شاید من شدم رتبه 1 تو شدی غیر مجاز .

----------

